# Nocturnal Aquarium



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

Hye guys, I just wondering what kind of fishes there are that are nocturnal or like it really dark. I was looking at Black Ghost Knife Fish and the Blind Cave Tetra and wondering what other fishes are in a similar situation where they are the most active in the dark. I was also wondering what kind of lighting would I use for a nocturnal tank as I would like to observe them but still keep them comfortable. I thought of little spotlights in the substrate that won't too strong but that may be too bright for them. Any suggestions for a way to observe them? If I did setup a tank like that, it would most likely be in the movie room where it is usually dark. Any ideas?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Even nocturnal fish need a day/light cycle, and that includes a minimum of about 8-10 hours of complete darkness...

You could do 8-10 hours of daylight, and 2 hours of 'twilight' (Just a few LEDs, like those pucks you can buyy at wal-mart) before and after the dark cycle if you really wanted to...


----------



## beachcire (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a solarmax light fixture that has 8 blue led lights to simulate moonlight. That allows me to observe night time behavior when I can't get to sleep myself.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I've heard of those... 
Just waiting on the fish to tell us whether it bothers them or not. I'm wary of new technologies- I'll give it another year and see what people say.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

red lights are good.i think they can't see red


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If the enitre tank is nocturnal (the fish I mean), then very low lighting is best, like they do in public aquariums. Nocturnal fish appear fine with very subdued light (sort of dusk/dawn all day). A carpet of floating plants also works in two ways, by reducing the light entering the tank but still providing the benefit of live plants. Lots of wood or rock to create caves, etc. too. Nocturnal fish will always be reasonably active under such conditions.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

My Raphael cat I only see when the lights are off. Except lately he's been coming out when I feed the other fish in the evening when the lights are still on, grab a bite, then go back under his driftwood. I also drop him a wafer or two after lights go out before I go to bed.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

ok thanks but what fish are available that are nocturnal?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

other then the 2 you sugested catfishes are mostly nocturnal.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

ok thanks, any others?


----------



## burnsbabe (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't have any other fish to add to the discussion, but I have to say, I think this is a really cool idea.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

ok so would a pleco, maybe 3 black ghosts and a few blind cave tetras be ok together? i heard that the blind cave tetras can be quite voracious with food or something and black ghosts being a bit aggressive. ive never kept these fishes before but ive kept others before so im quite new to these few species


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The Game said:


> ok so would a pleco, maybe 3 black ghosts and a few blind cave tetras be ok together? i heard that the blind cave tetras can be quite voracious with food or something and black ghosts being a bit aggressive. ive never kept these fishes before but ive kept others before so im quite new to these few species


Knifefishes are carnivorous and predatory. The small tetra would be a meal for a knifefish. Before considering these fish, I would do thorough research, they have very specialized requirements.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

plus BGK can get really big once adults.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

the blind cave tetras are fairly big, but then again, I havent seen a fully grown BGK but the tetras im talkin about are way bigger than neon tetras.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah but check the max size of a bgk and you'll see those tetras are still bite sized for it


----------

